# Masters Dissertation (any help)



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Dear All,As a very bad IBS sufferer, I am doing my masters dissertation on IBS. It is going to be a sociological piece and not a medical piece. A number of you when I asked before (a couple of months ago now, I apologise I have been ill) said that you will be willing to fill in my questionnaire for me via email. This questionnaire should be completed in the next 2 weeks so I will email it to people. However if any other people would be willing to complete it I am desperate. My email address is lewisboy40###hotmail.com or you could reply to this post or send me a private message. Any help would be so much appreciated.Many ThanksJamie


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Jamie,Sure, I'll participate! Just send the questionnaire over to me when you have it completed. My email addie is angylroses###yahoo.com.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Jamie,Sure, I'd be happy to participate and help you out with your masters. Just send over the survey when you complete it. My email addie is: angylroses###yahoo.com.Good luck with your project!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Will do thanks alot.JamieLewisboy40###hotmail.com


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i'm also happy to help if you want me too. vicky###hanson.net


----------



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'll help too...my email is smaxin###jcu.edu


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

hey, i'll totally fill out your survey.aliasUSSCI###hotmail.com


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Sent you a PM with my email address. I'd be happy to help you out with your project.


----------



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

hi there.. pleased to help...kellyhabgood###hotmail.com


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll be happy to help!!My email is tainted_life927###yahoo.comsend it on over when you're ready!!


----------

